# Anyone Conceived Naturally whilst on Clexane and/or Prednisilone?



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Sadly, DP and I have just suffered our 3rd m/c. Really thought we'd cracked it this time as I'd been diagnosed with thrombophilia just before this IVF cycle (our 2nd). I was taking clexane, prednisilone, baby aspirin, intralipids and gestone.

Anyhow, we are going to take a break from IVF for a few months, but in the meantime, has anyone had any success, or know of anyone who's fallen pregnant whilst just taking clexane, or possibly prednisilone and clexane? I can't help thinking it might be worth giving this a shot. Please let me know if you know of anything along these lines - success stories, protocols/timing etc. I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks so much,

Hope xoxox


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi hopeandgrace


So sorry to read about your loss Hun, this journey can be so cruel at times    I don't blame you for wanting a break from it all.


I don't have any success stories Hun, but didn't want to just read and run. I too have been diagnosed with the same issues you have except the protein s deficiency but I also have high thyroid antibodies and have just started medication for that this cycle.


I had a laparoscopy on Monday which showed my tubes are clear and a cyst and mild endometrius was removed. This hadn't been picked up before by anyone we have seen. We have been advised to try naturally for at least 3 months before even thinking of another treatment.


My consultant has advised us that once I have ovulated to start clexane and baby aspirin, so will see what happens over the next few months.


Wish you lots of luck Hun   
Xxx


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

HI NickyNoo, thanks for your reply (and PM!). I've seen you on the CRGH thread before   I really hope you get a natural BFP in the next few months - that would be amazing. Fingers crossed for you!!

Can I ask, re the thyroid antibodies - did you ever have any symptoms? What was it that made you test for it? I'm hoping to have antibodies tested at the recurrent M/C clinic. Will you keep taking the medication for it whilst trying naturally and (if it comes to that, but hopefully not!) on you next IVF cycle?

Also, can I check: do you mean you will be taking clexane and baby aspirin each month after you ovulate, so for 2 weeks at a time? Or will you just keep taking it continuously after you ovulate this month? What dose of clexane? I am due to see a haemotologist in Jan and am going to ask if I can do the same thing.

Thanks for getting back to me and lots of baby dust to you,

Hope xoxo


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

I never had any symptoms regarding thyroid antibodies and mine are very high, the test was done at Crgh when they did all immune tests. I will be taking the medication for this month whilst trying naturally and am having blood test 1st week of January to see what effects the meds have had.


Yes I was told clexane and baby aspirin only after ovulation till test day and think its once a day 20mg.


When I did my fresh cycle of ivf I was on everything clexane, steroids, growth hormone, intralipds as well as stimulating drugs and it didn't work. So see what happens now I'm on thyroid meds as I wasn't given them before.


Good luck with your appointment hope you get more answers,message anytime Hun   


Xxxx


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Nicky Noo, that's really helpful! I've got my fingers crossed for you xo

If there are any other ladies out there who've had some luck/know of protocols whilst trying naturally I'd love to hear from you. Thanks!

Hope xo


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Where have you been having treatment Hun? 


Xx


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi,

I had 2 cycles at IVF Hammersmith (saw Dr Gorgy alongside for the 2nd one), but we will most likely move to CRGH next. Have also been referred to St Mary's recurrent m/c clinic so hoping new tests might reveal something helpful. I know they test for anti-nuclear antibodies (but not all the ones cited in Alan Beer's immunes book). They are doing an autopsy on the last pregnancy and I'm hoping it shows that it was a chromosomal problem - I think, from what I understand, that this would be the most clear cut answer, and would make trying again, using the same protocol as before, worthwhile.

Hope xo


----------

